# Western Isles & Highlands



## Mark C-P (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Well tomorrow my wife & I and Percy our 3.5 year old Parsons Russell Terrier embark on our first Motorhome holiday. We are going to Isle of Arran, Machrihanish, Isle of Mull, Skye, and then making our way up the west of the highlands to spend a few days in Durness, before spending a couple of days heading south again. 15 days in all.
Any tips, suggestions, ideas - we are hiring a Roller Team 740 and we are playing some golf (9 hole gems), some body boarding and generally chilling out after both of us have worked flat out fur the last 16 months on Covid response.
If you see ya around say hello - we are novices at the Motorhome game! 
happy hold Mark & Lindsey x


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome.

Hope you enjoy the van, it's a bit different, but it sounds like you're going to be wild camping so not too sure what you will find, just follow the advice of the forum and you will be fine, particularly the correct places to empty the cassette, not been for a while but you might struggle to find anywhere on Arran or Mull, but it may have improved.

Many many thanks for your service in the Covid front line, there is no way to know how much good you have done or lives saved.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome along, hope the trip goes well.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome aboard. 
Good luck on your first trip


----------



## jeanette (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Jul 25, 2021)

I would recommend including Applecross on your agenda. You can either go over the pass (Bealach na Ba) or around the coast road to get to it.

I absolutely love this place but normally visit in the Winter when it is less busy. Great food at the Inn.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 25, 2021)

Welcome and have a fantastic trip

Beware...........this could be the start of a lifetime hobby!!


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 25, 2021)

Calmac Ferries offer a range of Island Hopper tickets. You may find that one of these suit your itinerary and save you a little money. Mind the narrow Scottish roads in such a big van, dispose of your waste responsibly and enjoy a truly beautiful slice of the British Isles. You really deserve your holiday, enjoy and keep us updated on your travels


----------



## aquaesulian (Jul 25, 2021)

You are going to visit a very attractive part of the UK which I'm sure that you will enjoy and want to return to. I think that your itinerary is very ambitious for 15 days especially if you want to enjoy a couple of days golf. Don't be afraid to cut it a bit short, flexibility is one of the joys of motorhoming, what you don't see this time will still be there for future visits. As for golf I would recommend Blackwaterfoot or Lamlash on Arran and Durness if you do get that far. But you will be missing one of the west coasts best  old style links if you restrict yourself to 9 holes. The original Machrihanish Golf Club on Kintyre is a gem. Happy travelling.


----------



## barryd (Jul 25, 2021)

Have great time. I would be interested to see how you get on on Mull as I am thinking of going there in the van in late August.  From what I can gather, Wildcamping is no longer that easy there.  All the Golf courses on arran I think are interesting but not keen on Brodick. My favourite which is probably technically the least best is Lochranza if for no other reason than the staggering scenery and at times intimidating not so wild deer and Stags!  Shiskine course is excellent and once again great scenery.

Just do us all a favour though and park up responsibly, only empty waste (especially black waste) in approved disposal points (There are two on Arran at Blackwater Foot and Whiting bay), leave no trace etc. Sorry to sound a bit preachy but its getting a bit sensitive this last year wildcamping with motorhomes up in Scotland.


----------



## CWH (Jul 26, 2021)

I can tell you're going to make the most of your trip and I hope you have a wonderful chill-out - but I think with that schedule you'd probably be doing a lot more driving than chilling! This is definitely "take the slow road" country. Please take some of the pressure off yourselves and take the time for your golf and body-boarding.

Thank you both for your service.


----------



## RichardP (Jul 26, 2021)

Blue yonder said:


> Calmac Ferries offer a range of Island Hopper tickets. You may find that one of these suit your itinerary and save you a little money. Mind the narrow Scottish roads in such a big van, dispose of your waste responsibly and enjoy a truly beautiful slice of the British Isles. You really deserve your holiday, enjoy and keep us updated on your travels


Funnily enough the Island Hoppers don't actually save you any money. You also have to pre-book on any longer crossings like Oban to Craignure or Ardrossan Brodick. This caused us difficulty on our trip as we could easily get on the "turn up and go" ferries but just couldn't get suitable times or days for the longer ones. Mind you we had a fantastic time!


----------



## sengam (Jul 26, 2021)

Ferries are busier than ever this summer. Make sure you book in advance! CalMac now also require you to book a free ticket for dogs due to social distancing requirements (for humans) in dog areas. Enjoy and please, I echo above, leave no trace and respect locals to protect this dwindling freedom we have in Scotland.


----------



## mopedracer (Jul 26, 2021)

just back from Applecross/Skye on a motorbike Scotland is filling up i would do less destinations as driving times will be extended
you want to chill not spend your time in driving in jams


----------



## Robmac (Jul 29, 2021)

mopedracer said:


> just back from Applecross/Skye on a motorbike Scotland is filling up i would do less destinations as driving times will be extended
> you want to chill not spend your time in driving in jams



I tend to drive overnight to avoid the jams these days.

Couple of hours kip when I arrive, then stay up all day to get myself back in sync.


----------



## Drover (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi , welcome. 
Scotland is not much different to Wales  simply stunning


----------

